# Maybe moving to Granada?



## ladynade (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone living in or around Granada ? If so, do you know what the primary school education is like? 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ladynade said:


> Anyone living in or around Granada ? If so, do you know what the primary school education is like?
> 
> Thanks



Cant help you there .... stayed in a Cave House in Huescar and went to Granada to the Alhambra ..... beautiful area


----------

